# Anybody want to Guess what Day it is??????



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strong chance of storms and rain with 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The day before Thanksgiving here. Opening for hunting in some places!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hers is a hint !!









Here is another!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The State fair of Texas?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Cowboys VS Redskins Sausage Cook Off?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sausage making day?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ha, I won!..


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Cowboys VS Redskins Sausage Cook Off?


Close but NO !!

Cowboys Vs Redskins Yes









Jerky Day 27 lbs before before smoking!!!! :hot:

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like it's time for a trip to Texas...... :glutton:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YEP YEP YEP !!! HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY !!!! Sausage in a few weeks.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:cook:


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Holy smoker!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

And continuing to smoke no rain yet !!









Some finished treats!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good Rodney!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Great looking bunch of eats--yum!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Finally the last batch and i ma already full.









Looks like I will probably get about 17 to 18 pounds once everything is finished. Lots of work but it sure is good.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Strong chance of storms and rain with 2 to 4 inches possible.


We had right under 4 inches this morning. It washed out a part of my driveway.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lat batch still smoking and not a drop here all day. I here Austin got hammered hope everyone is ok down that way!!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Everything is good thanks. Looks like more rain coming up.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Cowboys VS Redskins Sausage Cook Off?


Go Cowboys! Texans were humiliated today.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Mmmm....


Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I have to go find something to eat. This thread will make a guy very hungry.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> Now I have to go find something to eat. This thread will make a guy very hungry.


 Ya he likes to do that from time to time.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------

